# biceps



## robin_3_16 (Aug 27, 2003)

right as most of you know i am on cycle so i am putting this down to that

but the biceps are a small muscle is not ok to work them more then once a week?

the problem i have is that i feel my biceps lack abit

my triceps have blown but biceps have little definition i think, when i take my post cycle pic you guys wiolll see

but is it ok to work them more then once a week, this week i worked them twice because my gym got a new strict preacher machine which looked so good so i tried it, and it is great

then i did my usualy bicep workout 3 days later

biceps seem much better

also what kind of bicep routines do u guys have, they are a small muscle and in my mind easy to overwork in one training session!

thanks guys!


----------



## BSF James (Sep 29, 2003)

I think its fine to train biceps more than once a week, especially if you're on the juice. So long as you leave ample rest imbetween, you dont do too many sets, and you are fully recovered in time for each session.


----------



## Panthro (Jan 12, 2004)

TBH, i dont really train mine! sounds daft, but they get plenty of work from my back routine which includes-deads, chins, bent over rows and cable rows, which all hit the arms to a degree. I might throw in some barbell curls at the end for 3 sets, but half of the time i dont. My arms are over 18" so i must be doing something right.... I also train at at gym owned by an ex-WSM and an ex-Mr Universe trains there. They got me thinking about this!


----------



## Panthro (Jan 12, 2004)

A scenario in my gym that happens occasionally.....

Joolz- "how many sets in total do you do for back"

Bench and Bicep crew member- "Urm... 10"

Joolz- "Ok, cool, how many do you do for your biceps?"

Bench and Bicep crew member- "about 12" ***fails to add this is 2-3 times per week***

Joolz- "something to think about mate, how much bigger is your back than your biceps? 10 times? 20 times? So why so many sets for your biceps compared to your back?"

Just food for thought. This is overly simplified sure, but it does make you think, why so much emphasis on biceps when they are such a small muscle........ ??!!!


----------



## BSF James (Sep 29, 2003)

Very true mate. Plenty of very big guys (esp powerlifters and strongmen) do little or no bicep training. If you train everything else heavy, they get sufficient stress anyway. It is silly how much some people train their biceps. Sometimes less is more. However, I think two short biceps sessions a week is better than one long one.


----------



## T-man (Sep 3, 2003)

bench and bicep crew lol I like that superjoolz I could name a few of them.

Same thing for me I just do a few sets after my back workout from which they are already pumped.

Usally a few sets of straight barbell curls and a couple of sets of hammers for my forearms as well. Get a great pump and they are normally sore the next day so I know I have worked them hard enough.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

This will sound funny but I do little tricep work. They get massivly pumped during my chest workout. 3 days they get pumped again when I do shoulders. Sometimes I go in there and do a few sets of pushdowns and call it a day.

I am on the sauce and my arms are 17 1/8" cold. I dont work them too much. I do lift heavy on compund exercises though.


----------



## robin_3_16 (Aug 27, 2003)

so the big guys say don't work them at all,

you see i am trying to define mine a bit more as well as get size you see i know this may sound impossible but i want to cut them out and get that seperation look

you know what i mean?

i am currently doing 2 small amounts a week about 2 sets of 3

but maybe i will just leave them out then

see how that goes

i don't know

help me


----------



## Panthro (Jan 12, 2004)

if you leave biceps out completelt you need to ensure they are getting worked enough when training back. So you need to be doing heavy rowing movements etc

Maybe after trainin back, do 3 sets of heavy barbel curls, then one other training day, do 3 sets of something else for biceps, but with higer reps. This might suit your needs?!


----------



## robin_3_16 (Aug 27, 2003)

your the man with 18 inch arms, do u think this could add size and cutting?

i wanna see a pic of u super, u sound like a big man,

oh yeh would you recommend the extra excercise being a bicep one like curls again, or a brachii one like preacher,

otherwise am i not neglecting the brachii? thanks so much mate!


----------



## BSF James (Sep 29, 2003)

Sounds a good plan. Six sets is plenty for biceps, and by mixing high and low reps you are training the whole range of fibres.


----------



## Panthro (Jan 12, 2004)

hmmm, good question Robin, I'd do heavy exercise as flat barbell curls (if your wrists dont like it, use a cambered bar) then as your lighter exercise do dumbell curls, but the starting position is your palms facing behind you, if you know what i mean, so you turn them while you move them up to the top. Hope this makes sense. These are good mass builders that should hit all of your biceps. However if you feel your brachii (sp??) is lacking do dumbell hammer curls.

As for photo's Ill get some up very soon....


----------



## Mr T (Apr 4, 2003)

i do 3 sets tris 3 bis and my arms are just over 17, have been 18 with no bicep work.....


----------



## BSF James (Sep 29, 2003)

I read an article once that said to: 'overtrain your biceps until they are big, then undertrain them to make them bigger'. In other words, the more you advance the less you should train your biceps.


----------



## robin_3_16 (Aug 27, 2003)

well superjoolz think i might take your advice there,

i know what you mean with the arms turning around, do them sitting on a bench usually

so u think 3 sets of those light will work the brachii enough?

and heavy barbell curls for the heavy set on bicep day? am i right?

thanks for the help man, i have been on cycle 5 weeks now and only gained half an inch on my arms, not the worst i could have got but hoped for more really

i was thinking on my light sets i was going to do high rep dumbell preacher curls, but i think i will stick with your idea,

what do u think?

thanks alot again mate


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by silentbob
> 
> *I read an article once that said to: 'overtrain your biceps until they are big, then undertrain them to make them bigger'. In other words, the more you advance the less you should train your biceps. *


Could very well be truth to this. I worked them hard for 20 years. Now I superset biceps and triceps together no rest and only do about 8-9 sets. Some weeks I dont hit them at all. They dont seem to go down unless I diet then I notice the tape #s getting smaller.

Robin, 1/2" in 5 weeks is good results. That is impressive. I have only gained 1/8" in 5 weeks on mine. By ends cycle the arm might be 1/4" bigger. Dont forget to hit the legs.


----------



## robin_3_16 (Aug 27, 2003)

legs have caboomed mate 4 inches in about 4 weeks, thinking it may be water though

when your arms are 17 1/4

a gain is a gain at 14 inches 14 and bit ain't great!

i am happy but won't gain after cycle i guess

still a week to go, gona eat like a bitch this week me thinks!

thanks hackskii!

hows u r cycle going


----------



## Panthro (Jan 12, 2004)

hi mate, to put on size, dont do the isolation exercises such as preacher curls etc, stick with the "meat and potatoes" exercises as suggested. I think thats the best way to do 'em

Also, be patient with your arms, i once read somewhere that an inch on your arms=10lb overall lean body growth. TBH that has held almost true for me, its actually a bit more for me as im taller, but seems to be about right for most people...


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by robin_3_16
> 
> *thanks hackskii!*
> 
> ...


Funny thing, I supersetted biceps and triceps yesterday and had the freakiest pump. The arm was hard while not flexing. My cycle seems to be going really good. Seem not to gain much weight but am getting bigger and seem to be losing some fat too. Goodie.

Feel strong but If I had to do it again, I would have upped the test from 400 a week to 600-800. Guys seem to notice that I am doing something. I tell them HGH and steroids. I am probably the only guy that freely admits using steroids. Might not be a good idea at work but they seem to think I am going to go out and kill someone in a rage. People have such a bad conception of steroids like I am going to die of cancer.

I was worried about my blood pressure and took it the other day and it was 139/87

Not to worry

I really like the way I feel on cycle and will keep you informed on the post cycle therapy. I hope that I dont get like my identical twin brother. Well I love him and all but I dont want to get like him post cycle and get the depression though.


----------



## damagedgoods (Oct 17, 2003)

hackskii - re the blood preasure thing - make sure you use a big enough cuff - I've had all sorts of trouble when I'vr had readings taken - in fact had to have one done yesturday - the nurse looked at me an said she thought there was a rpoblem wiht the machine - as according to the machine I should be dead... or at least nearly dead... was somthing like 295/180. LOL - I asked her ot use a bigger cuff - (the one they normaly use for thighs) and I cam out normal.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

That happened to me last year when the test for my job. She said that I had big arms but took the test and it was high. So she said let me use the bigger cuff and then she took it again and said it was ok.

Problem is if my blood pressure is high at work I will be disqualified to work in the fuel tanks and i will lose $2.00 an hour and also lose 5 hours a week of overtime at time and a half.

The bigger cuff made worlds of diffrence on the reading. That machine I took it with yesterday, I could hardly get my arm into it.

Thanks


----------



## turbo (Nov 23, 2003)

For the last 6 months I hardly did any direct biceps exercises and have to say that they have hardly grown a thing. I figured they would get hit enough doing chins/deads and the rest of the stuff. Ive put on 20lb and the rest of me has gown, but not my arms.

So, for the next 6 months im going to hit the arms hard with more dedicated stuff and see what effect that has.


----------



## Panthro (Jan 12, 2004)

> Originally posted by turbo
> 
> *For the last 6 months I hardly did any direct biceps exercises and have to say that they have hardly grown a thing. I figured they would get hit enough doing chins/deads and the rest of the stuff. Ive put on 20lb and the rest of me has gown, but not my arms.*
> 
> ...


Chins will hit em a bit, but deads wont really, good for forearms though.

If you are relying on other exercises to hit them, make sure you are doing lots of heavy rows.

You have seen my pix, and ive not trained bi's specifically for over a year (Except for maybe 2 sets of flat barbell curls once a month)... and they are around 18 1/2-19". Could be better, but i think that isnt too bad


----------

